# There are only 2 Pixel Shader Pipe-lines in GeForce 6100/6150, but GPU-Z shows 4???



## kingman (Mar 22, 2008)

GeForce 6200TC





GeForce 6100/6150





C51G IGP chipset









It's a mistake that GPU-Z says 4 Pixel Shaders.​


----------



## kingman (Mar 29, 2008)

It's also an error that GPU-Z 0.1.8 says 1 Pixel Shaders.​


----------



## kingman (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm happy to say that the bug is fixed by v0.1.9.


----------

